# Only with FX



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Last night I was watching the season finale of Justified that was recorded on HR34. The progress bar showed that is recorded 1 hr 13 min, but when I got to 1 hr 4 min, I got the message if I wanted to delete the show or not. I couldn't watch the last 9 minutes of the show.

This has been an ongoing problem only on FX with most of their shows. Either with their premiers or their finales. 

Anyone else?


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

It recorded in full on my HR34-700.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

For some reason, I've always had problems with recordings on FX. Every other channels records just fine.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Recorded okay here on my HR24-500 -- just watched it. But this was the second showing at 11:13 pm.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I got a call from my folks who had it happen. I think it's guide data issues with fx screwing around with it all the time. Luckily it's on again that night and this weekend.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

That happened to me a few episodes back. Hopefully it didn't happen again with last night's season finale. I'm on an HR44-500


----------



## dsexton (May 2, 2007)

It is happening to me with The Following (FOX) on my HR44. For Of The past 5 or 6 shows. No other shows are doing that.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I know that this is not the "solution". But, if this were happening to me, as a work around, I would setup recordings for programs (or channels) where I've had this problem before, so that they record an extra 15 or 30 minutes. That way, if the recording gets cut short, hopefully, it would still contain the entire program that I have recorded.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I think this is a lot more common than we think. It's not a glitch. It's really becoming an ongoing problem that we should address to Directv.

I have no problems at recording The Following.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Posted same thing happening to me on my HR-34 with Justified on the 0x0808 thread as I had not seen this one yet. Mine stopped at 1:05. Was able to watch the final 8 minutes on the HR20, which had also recorded it. Same thing happened back on a March episode when it was 1:15 minutes, and it stopped at 1:05.


----------



## ICM2000 (Sep 14, 2006)

I always "pad" any FX series 15 minutes. Fail to record endings have happened for five years on all my DVR's from the HR 20 to my current HR 34


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Even if you pad on the 34, will it record the padding, or will it stop from the guide information?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> I know that this is not the "solution". But, if this were happening to me, as a work around, I would setup recordings for programs (or channels) where I've had this problem before, so that they record an extra 15 or 30 minutes. That way, if the recording gets cut short, hopefully, it would still contain the entire program that I have recorded.


That is what I do. I've run into several series, none on FX that I can recall, that cut off one or two minutes before the actual end of the program. I assume it's some kind of guide issue but it happens frequently. Definitely not an uncommon problem. The only recourse is to add the padding.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

I had the same thing happen to me. I pad all episodes of Justified by 15 minutes. So, according to the progress bar, there was plenty of time left on the recording to catch the entire episode. But my 44 wouldn't let it go past an hour and five minutes. The recording stops and I get the option to delete the recording.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

This is what I mean. Even when you pad a show on FX, it won't let you watch the padding.

Hopefully Fargo will record.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> That is what I do. I've run into several series, none on FX that I can recall, that cut off one or two minutes before the actual end of the program. I assume it's some kind of guide issue but it happens frequently. Definitely not an uncommon problem. The only recourse is to add the padding.


Since DIRECTV pads all their recordings for 90 seconds long there shouldn't be a need to ever pad the end by an extra min or two. This justified issue is something else entirely though. I think it's a guide update issue.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> Since DIRECTV pads all their recordings for 90 seconds long there shouldn't be a need to ever pad the end by an extra min or two. This justified issue is something else entirely though. I think it's a guide update issue.


I've been padding a lot of shows that is on NBC, like Parks & Rec because 90 seconds does not always work.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

if there's a default "extra" 90 seconds, it's not reliable. Whether it's a guide issue, network shenanigans or just some type of voodoo, extra padding is regularly necessary for some series. I haven't narrowed it down to a specific network. I don't think I currently record anything on FX but I'll do a test recording to see if my 34 records the extra padding. If this is a frequently recurring issue with FX it should be communicated to DTV by all of us.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

90 seconds has never failed
Me once. The key especially if you have a non genie is to realize it doesn't do the padding if it has to tune to another station for another recording. In other words both tuners where needed
For a second and third station. If your an east coaster and it without a genie that's highly more
likely why your unit can't do the extra 90 seconds. But if you do it manually then it forces the DVR to record one of the other things latter or not at all. 

Again I've never seen 90 not cover it unless the show was way long due to NFL etc. and I record a ton if things. On all kinds of channels.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

You're lucky. As you can see several of us do see the issue. As I wrote I do have a genie. Whether it's a guide or DTV issue I don't know but I make sure to add padding to the problem shows. I will report back on the FX issue. I have Archer set to record with an extra 15 minutes.


----------



## Ace Deprave (Jun 23, 2007)

The same thing happened to me with my HR44, but I was able to watch the entire episode on my HR20. I've started making redundant recordings of all series recordings for redundancy.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Ironic this _Justified_ episode main sponsor D*


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I recorded and padded Archer on FX on my 34. The padding was recorded and watchable. So it may not be all FX maybe just Justified.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I just watched an episode of Justified where dewey is off and running with the dope trying to make his own deals. Epi was 1hr 17 minutes by status bar but it stopped short.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I just watched an episode of Justified where dewey is off and running with the dope trying to make his own deals. Epi was 1hr 17 minutes by status bar but it stopped short.


Yes, Justified has been messed up! I record it on both an HR44 and HR24 with different pads to try to get around some of the strangeness of this show's guide data.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

Fargo cut off 3 minutes early last night on HR44-700. Lucky for me it was the end credit stuff only..


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> Fargo cut off 3 minutes early last night on HR44-700. Lucky for me it was the end credit stuff only..


Same here.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I had forgotten that I had added a padding to The Americans, also on FX. I did that some time ago, certainly previous to the current software release. It was for the same reason, the show recording would cut off regularly before the end of the program. The padding is recorded so at least I'm not missing any of the episode. But it seems that FX is a common theme in this.


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Padding is useful, but not the issue at least with the episode of Justified which kicked this thread off. The problem was just that you couldn't finish watching your recording, padding or not. Got to a point with several minutes left on the progress bar and was given the option to save or delete the program but not proceed.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

...and if it was FX causing the problem, then why did my HR20 record it all the way to the end?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

augisdad said:


> ...and if it was FX causing the problem, then why did my HR20 record it all the way to the end?


So far my HR 34 has recorded and played back all of any padding that I have added for FX or any other network. I have not tried Justified but sense that this is some other issue. Definitely a puzzler!


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Have anyone watched last night's episode of Fargo on their Genie yet? Did it recorded all? Or, should we record the rerun instead?


----------



## doo4usc (Oct 20, 2006)

only recorded first hour...Had to re-record and add time to make sure I got the whole thing..


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe it's an issue of first runs on the Genie?

Do you happen to know when it the rerun of that episode again? 

I need to rerecord it.

Has anyone talked to Directv yet?


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

This is not an isolated issue. If you do a search, other providers like Comcast are having the same problem with FX. I remember when I had Time Warner, I had the same recording problems with FX. At the time, I just thought that it was my dvr.

Could Directv sending out different data guides to the Genies vs. their other dvr's?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

toobs said:


> Have anyone watched last night's episode of Fargo on their Genie yet? Did it recorded all? Or, should we record the rerun instead?





doo4usc said:


> only recorded first hour...Had to re-record and add time to make sure I got the whole thing..


Yet it recorded perfectly on my HR44. I haven't had this problem with FX at all. Both Fargo and The Americans have been recording to the end. I did have a pixelization/freeze problem with a recording of The Americans a few weeks ago. But I've never a problem with FX recordings ending early. I wonder if the problem goes down to a sub-model of the HR44.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

HR34 here and it recorded the entire program.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Weird, on my HR34, it was incomplete. Maybe it's a software issue? I have 0x808.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

This is definitely a problem with the Genies. Justified recorded on my HR44-500 and I also set it to record on my HR21-700 at the same time. Both DVRs showed that 1:13 was recorded but the HR44 cut of at 1:05 and the HR21 played to the end. I did an on demand download of Justified on my HR44 and it only downloaded 1:04. I repeated the on demand download on my HR21 and it got the entire show. Looks like a software bug on the Genies to me.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I've tried talking to their Directv tech support and they pretty much dismiss me and told me to reboot the box <sigh>.


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

I had the same problem on my HR44 with both the season finale of Justified & this week's episode of Fargo. I haven't had the problem previously & I'm pretty sure that Justified had other episodes over an hour this season. I haven't had the issue with The Americans though I'm not positive if any have been over an hour. I guess I'll move the FX series to the HR24 just in case. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## theotherguy (Jul 30, 2013)

My recording of Manhattan on WGN (10 PM Aug 3) won't play past 1:05 of a 1:10 recording. I've had this problem with several FX shows, but this my first time experiencing it with another channel.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the same problem with FX and my HR24, so it's not just the Genie.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Add 30 minutes to the recording time on those channels until the Guide info-provider fixes it.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

theotherguy said:


> My recording of Manhattan on WGN (10 PM Aug 3) won't play past 1:05 of a 1:10 recording. I've had this problem with several FX shows, but this my first time experiencing it with another channel.


Me too. I added another 15 minutes to the recording. Hope it works.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I had this just happen to the Longmire season finale on A&E. The recording said 1 hour and 10 minutes but it cut off a couple minutes early ruining the key final scene. I had to go to iTunes and buy the episode so we could watch the final couple of minutes. I did go back into my settings for the series and added 15 minutes to it but the season is over now so it's irrelevant. This has been an issue for a couple of years now, first on my HR 34 and now on the 44 that replaced it. Okay, so it might be a guide issue but I don't see many ( any? ) non genie posts about this. And if it's a guide issue why hasn't it been fixed after a couple of years. I first started noticing it on the original season of the Americans on F/X 2 or 3 years ago and then saw many others comment about F/X so thought it was specific to that network. But apparently it's not. I'm tired of having to go to iTunes to purchase an episode that should have recorded properly to begin with. Usually the episode is not yet available on demand and I don't want to wait for the reruns to see a very key scene of the show I just watched.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Maybe Apple is paying Directv to mess up . I have the same issues.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Hah! So that's the reason!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Umm I've downloaded for free these episodes from DirectTV's VOD vault for that network. Why pay Apple?

Don "Longmire for president!" Bolton


pappasbike said:


> I had this just happen to the Longmire season finale on A&E. The recording said 1 hour and 10 minutes but it cut off a couple minutes early ruining the key final scene. I had to go to iTunes and buy the episode so we could watch the final couple of minutes. I did go back into my settings for the series and added 15 minutes to it but the season is over now so it's irrelevant. This has been an issue for a couple of years now, first on my HR 34 and now on the 44 that replaced it. Okay, so it might be a guide issue but I don't see many ( any? ) non genie posts about this. And if it's a guide issue why hasn't it been fixed after a couple of years. I first started noticing it on the original season of the Americans on F/X 2 or 3 years ago and then saw many others comment about F/X so thought it was specific to that network. But apparently it's not. I'm tired of having to go to iTunes to purchase an episode that should have recorded properly to begin with. Usually the episode is not yet available on demand and I don't want to wait for the reruns to see a very key scene of the show I just watched.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

And I started a recording of Rizzoli and Isles to try to troubleshoot, and found that three eps were already recorded by DIRECTV. I accessed them under "More Showings". (several people found the end was cut off on the OAD.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

lugnutathome said:


> Umm I've downloaded for free these episodes from DirectTV's VOD vault for that network. Why pay Apple?
> 
> Don "Longmire for president!" Bolton


I did a search and that episode was not available on demand. It was to be re-aired late Sunday night I believe. But after watching 98% of the finale I wasn't willing to wait 5 more days to see the finale's end. Most current or end of season episodes are not available on demand, at least for this network. And the problem is not where I obtain the episode, the problem is what is wrong with these dvrs/program guide!! I'm just grateful that the episodes are available on iTunes or I'd have missed the end of a lot of my favorite shows. The question you need to ask is what's the point in having a dvr if this is what you get.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

This thread, and one or two similar ones, have delayed my pulling the trigger on updating to a Genie..


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

Wise decision! Although I have to say now that they seem to be discarding the 34s which they apparently have never been able to completely fix by software without introducing another problem, it seems you would be safe with a 44. I'm a little scared of this new software version going out, because other than the guide issue I'm not experiencing any problems. This cutting off early has been around for me for two years or so, again as I said I first noticed it on The Americans series on F/X. I had actually forgotten that I had added the extra time padding to the show until I started seeing all these other posts. For a while it seemed as if it were an F/X problem but that doesn't seem to be the case. it seems to be a DTV/genie problem.

My suggestion, if you do get a genie ( 44 ), add about a 15 minute pad to any series you really want to see. Otherwise I'll see you on iTunes!


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Have trouble seeing it as a guide data problem, as I've never experienced this with either of my two non-Genie DVRs.

Closest I've come was just my bonehead local station a recent Sunday. CBS programming was delayed 7 minutes by the eariler golf running long. I always pad CBS Sunday stuff by an hour just in case. But the idiot station ignored the delay in programming and cut to their normal 11:00 news right at 11:00, cutting of the end of Reckless. Haven't looked yet today, but last I looked it wasn't yet available on demand. [Edit: it was there today and I grabbed it -- haven't watched the last 7 minutes yet ..]

Sorry for the digression ...


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I believe it's a genie issue as well. But there have been those who dispute that. Either way if one acquires a genie I strongly suggest adding that padding to all your favorite shows.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As I posted, it happened on my HR24 as well. I deliberately recorded an episode on both boxes and they both were cut short.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hard to believe it's not a Guide issue, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Happened again with the Season Finale of The Americans. Show said it was 1hr 11mins long, but it stopped at 1:05. Luckily I watched it and set it up to record again last Saturday night. Wow, this has been going on for far too long! I can't say it happens EVERY time that FX has a show longer than 1:05, but it sure seems like it happens more often than not. Still on 0x0987 release.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

augisdad said:


> Happened again with the Season Finale of The Americans. Show said it was 1hr 11mins long, but it stopped at 1:05. Luckily I watched it and set it up to record again last Saturday night. Wow, this has been going on for far too long! I can't say it happens EVERY time that FX has a show longer than 1:05, but it sure seems like it happens more often than not. Still on 0x0987 release.


I experienced the same issue with that episode. Had to record the early Sunday morning rerun to catch the missing portion that was not recorded.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I don't that that this will ever get fix!!!!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I just watched an episode of Justified ... Epi was 1hr 17 minutes by status bar but it stopped short.


That is puzzling, because if it stated that it was 1:17, then it must have had the correct guide info already. But if it stopped short of that, something else is going on.

I am also a little incredulous; I have been recording a lot of FX since _The Shield _and I have never seen this problem. How can it be specific to certain subscribers?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Are you recording it on a Genie and if so which one?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

No, I am not smart enough to upgrade :ewww: .

But I have heard of this on other models.


----------



## Colonel Badger (Jul 23, 2007)

Exact same thing happened to me with Americans, on our HR44. Pissed !!!!!!


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I finally got around to watching the season finale of the Americans on my HR44 and it stopped at 1:05 even though the guide showed 1:11. This problem has been going on for a long time so I always record all FX shows on my HR21-700 as well as the HR44-500. When I run into the HR44 stopping at 1:05, I can always watch the entire show on the HR21 with no problems. One time when I forgot to record on the HR21, I downloaded the failing show from On Demand to my HR44. Even that would not go past the 1:05 point so I had to download it On Demand onto my HR21 which played the show to the end.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Has anyone made this bug aware to Directv yet? This is an on going problem without a cure.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

toobs said:


> Has anyone made this bug aware to Directv yet? This is an on going problem without a cure.


This is a genie guide bug that's been around since the genies first came out and has never been addressed. And likely will never be. You will also see a version of this issue if you make use of that "Start From the Beginning" feature available on some channels. When I've done it I noticed that it goes back too far, actually into the ending of the previous show and then begins. So then it ends the playback before the end of the show you wanted to watch. It's burned me a couple of times on shows that I got into and wanted to see through to the end. It's actually a useless feature on the genies. I have an HR 22 and tried it on that and it works fine. You will be able to see all of the program that you intended to watch.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

It would have to be an oddity in the Guide info that causes short-timing of a few specific shows on Genies (some Genies? I have one ep of The Americans to go) and not on HR2x's. Otherwise, the problem would not be limited. I am very curious how this comes about.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

This happened with, I think, Justified for me again sometime this year. Perhaps some other show I watch on FX but not sure which. I was able to either FF or jump/skip past the incorrect stopping point and continue to watch. I'm fuzzy on the details because it was quite awhile ago, but I do recall that I was somehow able to bypass the bad stop. I had to time it perfectly, because sometimes it would still stop at that place. Pretty sure it was the skip forward button I pushed, and it had to be right before the point of the bad stop. 

If I recall correctly, the bad stopping point was always during a commercial. Could it be a bug/issue with the whole insertion of local commercials on national channels thing?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

It could be, but unlikely as that would probably be more random as to when the stop was, and would probably not affect just a main net like FX.

All shows have a running time code as part of ancillary data, and every frame of video, and where the show starts and where it stops, as well as the ability to slip/skip/ FF and RWD are based on that. It references everything regarding which frame should be displaying at a particular time, to that TC, and references when it should stop playing, or recording, to the TC value that is (typically) exactly an hour after the starting TC (which is usually 00:00:00:00).

The problem with inserting a different commercial into the middle of a show (which is actually stored on the HDD along with the programs) is that there is no way to know what the TC should be at that time, ahead of time, and if they just jump to the TC associated with that inserted clip, it will not match the running TC and can cause the recording to stop, or jump to the end, or prevent FF/SKIP/SLIP. The only way around this is to have an internal TC generator built into the OS that runs in sync with the program, so that when the sequential running TC is broken by an inserted commercial, the DVR references the generated TC to keep from getting confused. That is probably not something that can be simply dropped into the code for an up rev, so I think there is a problem trying to make that happen reliably unless the newer model DVRs have that included.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

So tired of this bug. Once again, it has happened again, This week's Tyrant. Run time was 1hr 6min. It cut off at 1hr 5min. I'm better off at downloading all shows that are from FX. Genie is such a POC!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It's not the genie. It's something to do with fx. Otherwise all stations would do this. I think fx keeps messing with their dang guide data all the time and screws things up. They are probably trying to outsmart everyone by altering ending times to make more money by selling ads in particular programs and then changing stuff at the last minute.

Now that justified is gone I'm seriously considering canceling all fx programming from recording since it's obvious to me it's there fault. If it wasn't every other station would have this issue too when the change time grams for shows.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

But there has to be some intermittent local element to the issue. This episode of Tyrant recorded in its entirety on my Genie. In the past, I've had Justified or The Americans cut off early when others did not. If it were general guide issue, wouldn't the problem occur on all boxes or at least on all Genies?

There is something strange going on with FX shows that are extended a few minutes over an hour, but I don't think it's guide data per se. In fact, when I've experienced the problem, the recording bar showed the correct program length, but playback would switch to the "save or delete" dialogue before reaching the end of the episode.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

> It's not the genie. It's something to do with fx. Otherwise all stations would do this. I think fx keeps messing with their dang guide data all the time and screws things up. They are probably trying to outsmart everyone by altering ending times to make more money by selling ads in particular programs and then changing stuff at the last minute.
> 
> Now that justified is gone I'm seriously considering canceling all fx programming from recording since it's obvious to me it's there fault. If it wasn't every other station would have this issue too when the change time grams for shows.


The problem with that theory is: I record all FX shows on both my HR44-500 and one of my HR21-700. When the problem happens on my HR44, I can watch the same program on my HR21 and it always plays to the end of the program. This problem only occurs on the genie.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

bpratt said:


> The problem with that theory is: I record all FX shows on both my HR44-500 and one of my HR21-700. When the problem happens on my HR44, I can watch the same program on my HR21 and it always plays to the end of the program. This problem only occurs on the genie.


Thank you. Someone is finally getting it. There is something wrong with the Genie and FX. I've talk to friends that haven't upgraded to the Genie and they never had any recording issues on FX.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

bpratt said:


> The problem with that theory is: I record all FX shows on both my HR44-500 and one of my HR21-700. When the problem happens on my HR44, I can watch the same program on my HR21 and it always plays to the end of the program. This problem only occurs on the genie.


Except that other people had this issue on non genies in the past. Me included. And I've not had it on my hr44. But have on my HR34 in the past. Go figure.

I believe it's more to do with them updating or changing very late and a bit of pure luck. The luck is based on where the DVRs in the cycle for pulling the latest data IMHO. I literally think it's a matter of a few minutes that causes the issue IMHO.

I could be wrong but I know it's not only been a genie only issue since it began.

Guide data is constantly being downloaded to the DVRs. It is always pulling soon guide data and making sure it's up to date and also slowly long term data that will allow it to populate up to two weeks out. I think guide data is actually hit three times IMHO. Around two weeks out, one week out and within an hour or so of the top of the hour. I think sometimes receives may be getting the fx update to late to adjust. That's my guess.

It also could be that for some reason the time frame in the guide is updated but maybe it actually records based on the program's definition that we don't see that says how long the show is. Maybe that is getting missed sometime on some receivers. But how that can be so random I am back to my timing issue idea.

No matter what it's really weird and annoying.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

toobs said:


> Thank you. Someone is finally getting it. There is something wrong with the Genie and FX. I've talk to friends that haven't upgraded to the Genie and they never had any recording issues on FX.


I did in the past when I had my HR24. And I've seen it on one and not another genie. So it's not a consistent issue anyway. It's possible they found a fix for the HR24. Don't know as it's been a while since I used it for fx. A long while. This has been going on for years.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

It has to be a guide data issue. I think I've had it happen 1 time. I think it may have something to do the ads they put at the end. The episodes usually end around 1:05-06, which they usually cut off just before that. The guide will show anywhere from 1:11-15. So the recording may be having an issue with runtime and actual runtime.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

toobs said:


> Thank you. Someone is finally getting it. There is something wrong with the Genie and FX. I've talk to friends that haven't upgraded to the Genie and they never had any recording issues on FX.


I agree, except that I have seen this with a few other networks as well, AMC for example. Most of the shows such as the Americans that I know I'm going to have a problem with on my 44 I've added 15 minutes to and set them to record on my HR 22. I've never seen this occur on the 22.

And I still maintain that this is related to that "watch from the beginning" feature on some shows and networks. My 44 always cuts off early and you'll never see the end of that program while the 22 always goes to the end of the episode. I've tested this countless times on both machines. I first saw these issues on an HR 34 that I had several years ago and I'm not happy that it still continues years later on the 44.

The "watch from the beginning" issue I realize is caused by the genie starting the playback from the end of the show that was aired just before the show I want to see, so as a result it cuts off before the end of the desired program. I've also tested this with my 22. Using this feature the playback begins at the beginning of the desired show not from the end of the prior one and therefore ends at the appropriate time. This is completely consistent. Others may well have seen something similar on other boxes but this is a consistent multi year genie problem that has not been resolved.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

pappasbike said:


> I agree, except that I have seen this with a few other networks as well, AMC for example. Most of the shows such as the Americans that I know I'm going to have a problem with on my 44 I've added 15 minutes to and set them to record on my HR 22. I've never seen this occur on the 22.
> 
> And I still maintain that this is related to that "watch from the beginning" feature on some shows and networks. My 44 always cuts off early and you'll never see the end of that program while the 22 always goes to the end of the episode. I've tested this countless times on both machines. I first saw these issues on an HR 34 that I had several years ago and I'm not happy that it still continues years later on the 44.
> 
> The "watch from the beginning" issue I realize is caused by the genie starting the playback from the end of the show that was aired just before the show I want to see, so as a result it cuts off before the end of the desired program. I've also tested this with my 22. Using this feature the playback begins at the beginning of the desired show not from the end of the prior one and therefore ends at the appropriate time. This is completely consistent. Others may well have seen something similar on other boxes but this is a consistent multi year genie problem that has not been resolved.


You have done a lot of tests to point to the problem.
The Start from the beginning requires the internet if I understand this correctly. I do not have a Genie and not connected to the internet so I do not get this feature.
OK, here is my question: What if you disconnect from the internet one day and record a couple of the programs that give you this early cut off problem ? If they play to the end this might prove your theory. This might also help the programmers find the problem.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

To be honest it didn't occur to me that the "watch from the beginning" was an internet connection feature. If I disconnect the box I would also disconnect the 22 and apparently wouldn't have the feature available on either. Recording the episode would not then recreate the issue.

If the two issues are related then what may be happening with the F/X and other networks is that for some reason the genies are being triggered to begin recording early thus cutting off early. And of course the broadcasters aren't helping with all this scheduling of 1,2,3 or 5 minutes longer than an hour broadcast. But for some reason my non genies don't get flummoxed by this while both my genies always do.

When I had my 34 at that time I had an HR 21. The early cut off only happened on the 34. I don't know if that "watch from the beginning" feature was enabled back then. Both machines were subsequently replaced with the 44 and 22 respectively and the issues continued in an identical manner along with the addition of watch from the beginning. I no longer bother with that feature because I got burned so many times when I had gotten into a movie or other program and really wanted to see the end of it. If it cut off part of the beginning I wouldn't be so annoyed but cutting off the end of something I'm really into - *##**#*##!!


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

inkahauts said:


> ...
> 
> I believe it's more to do with them updating or changing very late and a bit of pure luck. The luck is based on where the DVRs in the cycle for pulling the latest data IMHO. I literally think it's a matter of a few minutes that causes the issue IMHO.
> 
> ...


You might be on to something here.

Not only is data being downloaded constantly, it is being indexed constantly. That is a process that creates a new single data point from the 13 or so different data points regarding the air time/show title/length of any episode. It does this so that accessing that data on the fly (such as when you ask the guide to display a time and date grid for a group of channels for a particular 90 minutes) can happen quicker, for one thing. It is a method of offloading CPU tasks into times when there are not a lot of commands so that when you do send a command it happens quickly. A large professional media database sometimes has an entire rack of servers just for indexing media, so that they can search it quickly once indexed.

Its a powerful tool; Adobe PPCC has a plugin that can search 30,000 hours of recorded video/audio for a two-word phrase in a millisecond and display a list of every media clip containing that phrase, because indexing actually "listens" to every word via voice-to-text and keeps a record of where it is, ahead of time. So the NSA can also record billions of phone calls and their computers would instantly know every time you used the word "pipe" and "bomb" in the same sentence. Not that they would ever do that, of course.

And it is a slow, relatively CPU-intensive background task competing for CPU cycles. So if a company like FX sends late updates through Tribune regarding start times or end times or even episode changes, that data can be in the pipeline for awhile, and if a consumer DVR is indexing 500 channels of data, it might not get through in time. FX may have an intern responsible for this that does it at the last minute, just like Comedy Central can't seem to update program info until the last minute.

So if you buy that theory, one way to counteract this is to reduce the amount of indexing. Indexing is also done for the conflict resolution. If you have a lot of SLs, reducing that by deleting old ones might have the effect of reducing the CPU load. Conflict resolution is also exponential, so adding one SL can double the entire load, which means removing even a few can have a significant effect on reducing CPU load. This is also why we only get 50 SLs.

When there is a guide data dump, the DVR then has to compare every program you have set an SL for against every program title in that data dump for every channel, looking for matches, and then create a plan for resolution if there are conflicts found. Over and over again. While folks think a new DVR is snappier because it has less content on the HDD, the real reason is because there are few or no SLs to constantly perform conflict resolution against 500 other channels on in the background, competing for CPU cycles on an underpowered CPU. You can prove this by deleting all SLs, and leaving all the content on the HDD. The result is a DVR that acts snappy. Or snappier.

Might help, might not. But it also might explain why one DVR does this and another doesn't, based on how fast that particular CPU is, and on how many tasks it is juggling at any moment. A client-server DVR like a 44 has added CPU tasks that a 24 doesn't have, and a 24 has a faster CPU that a 22.

And while this might be coincidental with the ads at the end, it is not likely causal. Two of the data points I was talking about are start time and end time in the time code track. Typically for an hour show that will be 00:00:00:00, and 01:00:00:00, or 00:59:59:29. The end time is what triggers the end of the recording, and what triggers the "do you want to delete?" screen on playback (as the DVR parses the metadata for TC in each decoded packet during playback).

But the DVR knows nothing else other than what the current time code is telling it. It uses this to know where it is in the recording and playback, and on how to build the time-bar graphic, and on how to know how to skip 30 seconds (or more accurately, 60 GOPs).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks, TC. Makes a lot of sense, and gives me an extra reason to keep my SLs pruned at all times. I've never had a problem with shows terminating early. Usually I FF through the commercials, and "what's coming next week"then hit Delete. I don't watch much on FX, which I guess also helps.


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

I've had this same issue and for safety's sake I set all my FX shows to record on my HR24 & Bell instead of the 44


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

Happened last night on Tyrant. Recording showed 1:12 minutes, but stopped right at 1:05. Not sure why FX can't update its guide sooner, but looking at next week, it shows 1 hour in the guide.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

prushing said:


> Happened last night on Tyrant. Recording showed 1:12 minutes, but stopped right at 1:05. Not sure why FX can't update its guide sooner, but looking at next week, it shows 1 hour in the guide.


The exact same thing happened to me also last night with Tyrant.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

prushing said:


> Happened last night on Tyrant. Recording showed 1:12 minutes, but stopped right at 1:05. Not sure why FX can't update its guide sooner, but looking at next week, it shows 1 hour in the guide.


I decided to avoid this problem by padding all FX recording by 15 minutes on the back end. Since most (but not all) of the FX programming that I watch is in the 10:00 block, this has not caused contention with any other recordings yet. I have not experienced the problem since making this modification (this includes last night's episode of Tyrant).


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

My HR34 recorded last night's Tyrant episode in full. I have had an issue with FX recordings from time to time. It is puzzling about how randomly the problem occurs.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

prushing said:


> Happened last night on Tyrant. Recording showed 1:12 minutes, but stopped right at 1:05. Not sure why FX can't update its guide sooner, but looking at next week, it shows 1 hour in the guide.





toobs said:


> The exact same thing happened to me also last night with Tyrant.


Just checked my recording and it did the same as well. HR44-700


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just watched the last episode of Tyrant recorded on my HR44, I was able to watch completely.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

So it looks like a couple of us in the NY area got full recordings. I don't know where the three of you who reported the problem live, but I'm thinking that geography plays some role in the issue.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

let's see if FX changes the runtime now, right now it is at 1:01 and is right in my guide, but when was the last time FX ran for only 1:01?


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in California. I can't believe that this thread is ongoing. So far there is no solution.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Last night's episode recorded completely agin here in the NYC area on my HR34. Let's see if there were problems elsewhere.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Last night's episode recorded completely agin here in the NYC area on my HR34. Let's see if there were problems elsewhere.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

No problems with Tyrant last night and I'm in So Ca.


----------



## prushing (Feb 14, 2007)

no problems, but looks like the guide data didn't change


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

No problems here either with Tyrant.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Last week's Strain for me. The same crap.


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

To play it safe I record all my FX shows on the HR24 and not the 44. It seems to work fine this way.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

As all of us can see this issue has gone on for a couple of years now with no permanent solutions. I add 15 minutes to any recorded F/X show which I think all, especially genie users, should do. I have noticed the same issue on one or two other networks, again only on the genies that I've had. With the genies an automatic 15 minute padding is probably a good idea.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Padding does not work with me on FX. No matter how much time I add on, the show will stop whatever the guide data shows. It will cut off no matter how much time is added.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a serious problem. So far padding works for me on all networks on my 44. If the device ignores the padding setting you would think it's a software issue. Does it ignore padding on other networks as well? I think I might be asking for a new device if it's all networks. If it's just F/X, other than just being pissed, I don't have any ideas. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

It's only on FX. I have no issues on other networks with padding. Only on FX.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Just had this happen to us with our HR44-500 on Sundance with the season 3 finale of Rectify. Re-recorded the episode which re-aired early this AM and hoping it makes it past the 1:05 mark.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I had this happen with Rectify too. It's the first time I've had the problem on a channel other than FX.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Why is this still a problem? I recently returned from a 3 week vacation, so I am way behind on several shows. Last night I watched Tyrant on FX and it quit at 1:05 into the show on my HR44. I always now backup all FX shows on my HR21-700 so I can see the ending when this problems happens. The HR21 always plays the shows to the end. Come on DirecTv, this problem has been on the Genies since they were first released. Isn't it about time for a fix?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> Why is this still a problem? I recently returned from a 3 week vacation, so I am way behind on several shows. Last night I watched Tyrant on FX and it quit at 1:05 into the show on my HR44. I always now backup all FX shows on my HR21-700 so I can see the ending when this problems happens. The HR21 always plays the shows to the end. *Come on DirecTv, this problem has been on the Genies since they were first released.* Isn't it about time for a fix?


Not quite, I watched last episode of Tyrant on its entirely recorded on my HR44. No issues.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Not quite, I watched last episode of Tyrant on its entirely recorded on my HR44. No issues.


It wasn't the last episode that had problems, it was the one recorded on 7/28/15 "The Awful Grace of God". That episode was 1 hour 12 minutes long and it cut off on my Genie at 1:05 just like several other FX programs that record over 1:05.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bpratt said:


> It wasn't the last episode that had problems, it was the one recorded on 7/28/15 "The Awful Grace of God". That episode was 1 hour 12 minutes long and it cut off on my Genie at 1:05 just like several other FX programs that record over 1:05.


I posted before, I have not have any issues on Tyrant on my HR44


----------



## dwlevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I just had this happen on my HR44-500 on Tuesday's (9/22) episode of "The Bastard Executioner". It was listed on the DVR as 1:16 but cut out at about 1:05. I've also had this happen on an episode of "The Strain" back in August and on one of the final episodes of "Justified" last Spring. It is really annoying.

I guess I'll start recording my FX shows on my HR24 since (according to this thread) this seems to be a known, long running issue. At least I now know it's not my Genie going bad, it's just apparently buggy software.


----------



## edenkers (Dec 17, 2007)

dwlevy said:


> I just had this happen on my HR44-500 on Tuesday's (9/22) episode of "The ******* Executioner". It was listed on the DVR as 1:16 but cut out at about 1:05. I've also had this happen on an episode of "The Strain" back in August and on one of the final episodes of "Justified" last Spring. It is really annoying.
> 
> I guess I'll start recording my FX shows on my HR24 since (according to this thread) this seems to be a known, long running issue. At least I now know it's not my Genie going bad, it's just apparently buggy software.


So I'm not the only one that had "The Bast*rd Executioner" stop play back at about 1 hour 5 minutes into the show. The episode was clearly not over and this happened to me with last week's (9/22) episode 3 and last night's (9/29) episode 4 as well. The 2 hour premier (episode 1 & 2) which aired on 9/15 played back fine.

I do not think that it is just a co-incidence that these shows stopped play back at about the same time for multiple people for the same show on the same nights.

Since the episodes re-air at later times, I have been able to set manually recordings and those playback to the end. So maybe this is this a problem with the "series" recording options?

I have older DVR's and think I will add the FX Network shows on them for backup purposes.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Are we EVER going to get a fix from Directv? It seems like we post and post about this over and over, but I don't think that Directv is aware of the problem with the Genies.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Apparently not.

I had not watched The Strain up until a few weeks ago. Luckily Season 1 had no shows that ran over 1hr 5 mins, but have had 2 shows that exhibited this problem with Season 2. One of them ended @ 23 mins! Since FX does not allow FF on their ON DEMAND channel, this makes it very frustrating to have to watch the entire episode to just watch the _last few minutes of the show_. When I saw that the episode for Sep 20th was 1hr 11 mins long, I went ahead and set it up to record again last Sunday when it was shown again. It does not seem to happen on any subsequent showing, only on the 1st. I have not gotten up to that episode yet to see whether it was cut short on the 1st showing.


----------



## SoCalWJS (Jan 7, 2013)

edenkers said:


> So I'm not the only one that had "The Bast*rd Executioner" stop play back at about 1 hour 5 minutes into the show. The episode was clearly not over and this happened to me with last week's (9/22) episode 3 and last night's (9/29) episode 4 as well. The 2 hour premier (episode 1 & 2) which aired on 9/15 played back fine.
> 
> I do not think that it is just a co-incidence that these shows stopped play back at about the same time for multiple people for the same show on the same nights.
> 
> ...


In the same boat here with the last 2 episodes of Executioner. I did set a repeat episode to record with extra time w/o an issue.

Maybe it's just the first time it's shown?

Anyway, appears to be an ongoing problem with FX on HR-44 (500 in my case) and DTV should be aware of it. Oh well..........


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

It's more than the 44. This began about the time the first 34s were released. I've noticed on many series and unfortunately most of those on F/X the recording begins early and when it ends it's also early. For several years now I ad at least 15 minutes to any recording to be made on F/X and a couple of other networks. The issue has never occurred on any other non genie dvr that I've had. 

I don't believe there is any solution possible other than to add the extra time to all your "vital" shows. This issue has been reported to DTV for years in many different ways and has never been solved. So we have to do it ourselves.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

pappasbike said:


> It's more than the 44. This began about the time the first 34s were released. I've noticed on many series and unfortunately most of those on F/X the recording begins early and when it ends it's also early. For several years now I ad at least 15 minutes to any recording to be made on F/X and a couple of other networks. The issue has never occurred on any other non genie dvr that I've had.
> 
> I don't believe there is any solution possible other than to add the extra time to all your "vital" shows. This issue has been reported to DTV for years in many different ways and has never been solved. So we have to do it ourselves.


When I first had this issue on Justified, I did add 15 minutes to the end, but I still had another showing of Justified stop at 1:05 several months later. The guide for that show was 1:09 and the recording showed 1:24 but it still stopped at 1:05 and nothing I could do would get past the 1:05 point. I now backup record all FX shows on an HR21-700 which always plays the shows to the end.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

bpratt said:


> When I first had this issue on Justified, I did add 15 minutes to the end, but I still had another showing of Justified stop at 1:05 several months later. The guide for that show was 1:09 and the recording showed 1:24 but it still stopped at 1:05 and nothing I could do would get past the 1:05 point. I now *backup record all FX shows on an HR21-700 which always plays the shows to the end*.


This is going to be my solution for _Fargo_ (starts Monday), too. Will be my first [serious] attempt at an FX program since activating HR44/500 this summer. Glad I hang onto old 21/700 and kept it activated for the time being.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Confirmed problem for sure, now with _AHS_. Thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/219573-american-horror-story-glitch-in-recording/


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

I too have given up using the Genie for FX recordings. It's just not worth the aggravation.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I was wondering why they were not showing You Are The Worst on Fx when I notice they had change it to FXX. At least I could catch up 
on Demand.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I was having this issue on FX with [email protected] Executioner. But last night watched the October 6th episode that was recorded after I got the current 0xa72 software and my HR44 recorded the entire 1:22 of the show instead of stopping with delete/don't delete prompt at the 1:05 mark. I had no padding set up for the series link. A good sign hopefully.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

"Bastard Executioner" on FX had the problem for me last night on my HR44/700, the repeat airing plays through fine as does the "backup" recording on an HR24/100 the original airing had 15 minutes added to it........ so much for the padding idea!!!!!!


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> It's not the genie. It's something to do with fx. Otherwise all stations would do this. I think fx keeps messing with their dang guide data all the time and screws things up. They are probably trying to outsmart everyone by altering ending times to make more money by selling ads in particular programs and then changing stuff at the last minute.
> 
> Now that justified is gone I'm seriously considering canceling all fx programming from recording since it's obvious to me it's there fault. If it wasn't every other station would have this issue too when the change time grams for shows.


No it's not FX. I watched all seasons of Justified on 2 HR24-500's and never had this problem. I recently downgraded to an HR54-500 and last night on The Bastard Executioner it stopped at 1:05 when the recording was 1:30. I called DTV and they said they knew about the problem on Genies and it had been happening since 10/19. Not sure the rep knew what he was talking about, but the previous episode of the Bastard Executioner recorded and played back fine on the HR54-500


----------



## davahad (Jun 2, 2007)

Here is a link to YouTube video of the [email protected] Executioner Failing. It's on again tonight and I am going to record on both HR24 and HR54. It would suck to have to record copies of all FX shows on the HR24 but I guess that is now going to be one of the reasons why I kept an extra receiver.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo5F35R-BDc


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

My recording of BE played through to the end this time. HR 34-500.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

I guess that I've been lucky. Ever since first experiencing this problem, I've added 15 minutes to the end of everything that I record on FX and have not had anything cut off before the end since. I know that some others have said that the 15 minute padding hasn't always worked for them. But, it seems to have done the job for me (fingers remain crossed).


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> My recording of BE played through to the end this time. HR 24-500.


That's because this problem only exists on Genies.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

bpratt said:


> That's because this problem only exists on Genies.


I corrected my original post. I have a HR34.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The original airing of the October 13th episode of BE recorded fine and complete on my HR44 with just a normal series link (no padding). That's 2 weeks in a row for me.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The 11/3 BE was cut off for me on my HR44. All the October airings had recorded fine on it since I got software 0xa72. As I'm still on 0xa72 and the 11/3 episode did not record the whole way, it appears the issue is not software related. Frustrating.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

^^Same here^^


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

For me, it's AHS. Every dang episode it gets cut off no matter how long is the padding.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, I've pretty much resigned myself to the 1st run showing on FX being 1:05 if it's longer than that. It's more rare now that it goes past 1:05 than stopping there. I failed in getting AHS episode 4 (1:09) re-recorded and now will have to watch it without FF on Demand I guess just to get the last 4 mins. What I have decided to do now, even though it is a pain in the butt, is to go into the To Do list and find my FX shows (Fargo, AHS), select Other Showings, set the next showing to record and cancel the 1st showing. I have yet to have the 2nd or subsequent showing not work properly.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

How do you set the second airing in the series manager?


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

After ToDo List Find AHS showing | Select Other Showings | press ® on the later showing | hit back or left arrow key to take you back to ToDo List | Cancel 1st run showing | Cancel Episode


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Ahhh, thank you so much for the tip. I didn't knew. So, when you set to record the second showing, is it permanent or do you need to set this up each week?


----------



## Blackloz (Aug 23, 2011)

I canceled all FX shows on the HR44 and moved them over to the HR24 and they have been flawless ever since.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, it has to be done every 2 weeks, (which is as far as the guide will extend). And yes, if you have another DVR other than a Genie it will record just fine.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, the problem only occurs on the Genies...


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

augisdad said:


> Yes, I've pretty much resigned myself to the 1st run showing on FX being 1:05 if it's longer than that. It's more rare now that it goes past 1:05 than stopping there. I failed in getting AHS episode 4 (1:09) re-recorded and now will have to watch it without FF on Demand I guess just to get the last 4 mins. What I have decided to do now, even though it is a pain in the butt, is to go into the To Do list and find my FX shows (Fargo, AHS), select Other Showings, set the next showing to record and cancel the 1st showing. I have yet to have the 2nd or subsequent showing not work properly.


I once had a showing of Justified which ran 1:09 stop at 1:05 so I downloaded the on Demand version of the show and it also stopped at 1:05. I then downloaded the same on Demand version on my HR21-700 and it played to the end.

I now record all FX shows on my HR44-500 and my HR21-700.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I have a question. I have a HR34 and the Genie client. It seems like I need to replace the client with a non Genie DVR to resolve this problem. How should I go about getting another non Genie dvr? Should I call Directv and tell them that I would like to replace the client with another dvr?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sure, call DirecTV and tell them you would like to upgrade to an HD DVR. Of course this comes with a w year contract and most likely a one time fee of $199. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Is there any additional monthly fee tact onto what I already home with the Genie? Also, which HD DVR should I request. Can I control the HD DVR from the Genie?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

As long as you are replacing the mini with the DVR there is no extra monthly fee. There is only one DVR shipping out currently which is the HR24. 

You can't control an HD DVR from the Genie, but the playlist will share. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks.

Can I watch recorded shows from HD DVR to the Genie?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

toobs said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Can I watch recorded shows from HD DVR to the Genie?


If you have wholehome setup to share Playlist -The the genie and any HD 0r DVR can See all recorded content- You will have to set recordings from any DVR at that location only


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

WestDC said:


> If you have wholehome setup to share Playlist -The the genie and any HD 0r DVR can See all recorded content- You will have to set recordings from any DVR at that location only


I know this is an odd question, but can I set the HD DVR remotely without having access the DVR directly? Here is my situation. I'm in a wheelchair and I'm going to have a hard time getting to the other bedroom where the second DVR be located. Can I setup the recordings from the web, instead of accessing the DVR directly?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes you can use the web interface or the DirecTV apps to schedule recordings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

I ended up calling Directv and the best deal that they can give me is $199 on a HD DVR. I should call back and try harder. Can I buy one on ebay and install it myself?

Sorry for the off topic.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Just wanted to re-confirm that the FX problem of stopping at 1:05 if the showing is longer than that is still occurring. And that it does not happen on the 2nd or later showings. I have not watched any AHS: Hotel yet other than the 1st episode but have been trying to keep up with always recording the 2nd episode (or later). Last night I noticed prior to recording that AHS was scheduled for only 1hr, so I didn't think there would be any problem. I happened to look and see that it was still recording at 1:10, and when I went into the info it now said that it was a 1:10 show. I quickly set up the next showing to record. Sure enough, when I checked my 9:00pm showing and FF to the end, it went to the 1:10 mark, retreated back to 1:05 and asked me if I wanted to keep or delete. I checked the 10:10 showing this morning and it went all the way to the 1:10 mark before asking me keep/delete.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Yeah, same problem here. Luckily, I managed to catch the last 10 minute on the rerun.


----------



## kramerboy (Mar 10, 2006)

This happened to me the last two weeks with American Crime Story. It did not happen with the first 3 episodes of the season, just the last two. Hopefully setting up a recording for the second showing will solve the issue. Hard to believe that an issue that has been around so long hasn't been addressed. Glad I found this thread.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Same issue here. I reported it in the Fargo thread.
Fortunately I had it set to record on a HR24 and HR44. 
The Genie recording was fine, the HR24 was cut short.


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

My Genie HR44 cut short 2 weeks ago, the only week of ACS-OJ to do so. It's so random, regardless of the week or DVR...


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

So is the best advice to record back to back?


----------



## Fab55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Happened again this week with OJ. It's always at 1:05 when it cuts off.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Just a heads up to anyone watching the Americans. Both episodes shown so far this season are cut short to 1:05 on my HR34. I had forgotten to check and sure enough the first episode was supposed to be 1:12, but only 1:05 was recorded. Luckily there was 1 episode still showing of the first episode last night when I noticed it. Tonight's episode2 was 1:06, but cut short at 1:05. I recorded the 10:06 showing and it ran to the end.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

The Americans was problematic on the TiVo last season as well as on the HWS. So I set for a 30 minute extension. Problem solved.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

No issues with The Americans on the HR54.


----------



## cwmfm (Apr 24, 2016)

We were left hanging recording the last episode of "American Horror Story - Freaks" a few seasons back. So we changed settings to record more than an hour on FX shows after that. Didn't notice that the last episode of "People vs. OJ Simpson" ran longer, so we were left hanging in the middle of Johnny Cochran's victory party. VERY upsetting.


----------



## yanksno1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Yeah, this issue happened to me with The People vs. OJ Simpson for a few episodes towards then end (didn't in the beginning), and now it's happening with the last couple eps of The Americans (which didn't at the start of the season). Very annoying. I see this goes back to 2014, you'd think DirecTV would have fixed this issue by now. So far it's only with FX for me too.


----------



## toobs (Oct 10, 2012)

Could it be??? Maybe??? Maybe they fixed it? I've had no issues with my recording on the Strain or AHS this season at all. They all have recorded with no cutoffs.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I've noticed that (in the guide, at least) that _AHS_ this season all eps so far seem to start and end right on-the-hour. Probably what made the difference this season.

Issues were usually associated with programming that went more than 5 or 6 mins past the hour.

I had one ep last season that only recorded 15 minutes!


----------

